# "Hey, if they get an 8 string...I get a 15!!"



## Scott (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 21, 2007)

I call it .... the compensator!


----------



## Loserchief (Feb 21, 2007)

wtf? that thing looks weird. Are those really 15 strings?I can't clearly make out the tuners in this pic.


----------



## XEN (Feb 21, 2007)

Now there's something that won't be in the stores any time soon...


----------



## Scott (Feb 21, 2007)

Loserchief said:


> wtf? that thing looks weird. Are those really 15 strings?I can't clearly make out the tuners in this pic.



15 strings, double octave bass it seems.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 21, 2007)

you sure its not photo shopped, or maybe thats just 15 tuners because i 
cant make out 15 strings, i still see only 5, maybe im blind also


----------



## Naren (Feb 21, 2007)

I can see 15 tuners, but it looks like those 15 strings only make up 5 strings. Is it 3 strings per string? ie 3 Bs, 3 Es, 3 As, 3 Ds, and 3 Gs? (or in their case: 3A, 3D, 3G, 3C, 3F)


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 21, 2007)

Naren said:


> I can see 15 tuners, but it looks like those 15 strings only make up 5 strings. Is it 3 strings per string? ie 3 Bs, 3 Es, 3 As, 3 Ds, and 3 Gs? (or in their case: 3A, 3D, 3G, 3C, 3F)



Yep.


----------



## Scott (Feb 21, 2007)

Aaron said:


> you sure its not photo shopped, or maybe thats just 15 tuners because i
> cant make out 15 strings, i still see only 5, maybe im blind also




It's a 15 string. With 15 strings, 15 tuners, and one horribly untalented bass player 

He's set to use it on the next Korn album according to the Wiki


----------



## Mr. S (Feb 21, 2007)

i think i may have posted this somewhere on here before, either way i think its kinda cool, those 12 string basses sound awesome, if they use it right they seem to have the potential to put together a realy intresting album if you look at some of the other factors, and hell if you could get anything made like he probaly can, you would get it made wouldnt you


----------



## Scott (Feb 21, 2007)

Nope. If I was endorsed by ibanez, i'd get a 15 string, non octave bass, with piezo's....then i'd wait for my contract to run up, sell it on ebay for 200 bucks, then approach Oni for an endorsement. 












Because Ibanez sucks.


----------



## LilithXShred (Feb 21, 2007)

Scott said:


> It's a 15 string. With 15 strings, 15 tuners, and one horribly untalented bass player



ahahahah here goes the korn bashing again . But think about it. Maybe he got the 15 String to really compensate something, maybe it's because they only have one guitarist left.

I don't really care about korn anymore, but they are for sure a reason that the 7 string became so popular back in the days.

Well.... whatever rocks their boat  But a 9 String would be interesting... they could call it the K-9....


----------



## XEN (Feb 21, 2007)

That's why if you get an endorsement with Ibanez you have them make you extended scale 8 string guitars, play them on your next release and even include a DVD of a live performance where you use them extensively, have your picture posted in magazines and tell everyone in the world that you play Ibanez 8 string guitars, thereby FORCING Ibanez to make a production model 8, or... wait... what was the question?

Good for Fieldy. I'm looking forward to hearing it. I loved the tone that Doug Pinnick gets with his 12 string Hamers.

Edit: haha K-9!


----------



## Scott (Feb 21, 2007)

LilithXShred said:


> ahahahah here goes the korn bashing again



^Hey, the korn bashing around here mostly applies only to the guitar playing. I'm just trying to keep it fresh


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 21, 2007)

Now that's fucking sweet!! If I had that I *MIGHT* stop using pitch shifters.


----------



## Lozek (Feb 21, 2007)

Maybe he's using that to put all the missing mid frequency back in his bass sound, somewhere between all the sub and all the click


----------



## darren (Feb 21, 2007)

I love the sound of 12-string basses... adding a low B to that = WIN!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks like a beautiful instrument.

A 15 string isn't a new idea though; Jauquo XIII's been playing one for a while, although his is fretless and has a high C, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Mr. S (Feb 21, 2007)

is it me or does that 8 have a TOM bridge? because i know they have at least two 8s now mabye this is a new one


----------



## Rick (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks like an 8/7 headstock. 

Hey Nick, nice sig!!!!


----------



## Chris (Feb 21, 2007)

Scott said:


> It's a 15 string. With 15 strings, 15 tuners, and one horribly untalented bass player
> 
> He's set to use it on the next Korn album according to the Wiki



 I like his bass playing.


----------



## Mastodon (Feb 21, 2007)

^ As do I.


----------



## Garry Goodman (Feb 21, 2007)

Here's a photo of Jauqo III-X with his 15-string. Looks like his idea is finally catching on!


----------



## Durero (Feb 22, 2007)

Fieldy is my favorite part of Korn. 
I'm very interested to hear what he does with that beauty.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 22, 2007)

Of course the big question now is who's going to be the first to get a triple-course six or seven string!


----------



## OzzyC (Feb 22, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Of course the big question now is who's going to be the first to get a triple-course six or seven string!



I'm just trying to imagine how much tension that would be under


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 22, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I'm just trying to imagine how much tension that would be under



Multiple truss-rod job...


----------



## OzzyC (Feb 22, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Multiple truss-rod job...



Definatly! 
It'd be 300+ lbs of tension fron all the strings easily.


----------



## Durero (Feb 22, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I'm just trying to imagine how much tension that would be under


(mental gears turning...)
rough estimate: 15lbs/string x 7 courses x 3 strings/course = 315lbs

good candidate for a Moses graphite neck or Basslab graphite monocoque design


----------



## Mikey D (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh god...I can't stand him with one set of strings. Now three sets!?


----------



## Variant (Mar 15, 2007)

urklvt said:


> That's why if you get an endorsement with Ibanez you have them make you extended scale 8 string guitars, play them on your next release and even include a DVD of a live performance where you use them extensively, have your picture posted in magazines and tell everyone in the world that you play Ibanez 8 string guitars, thereby FORCING Ibanez to make a production model 8, or... wait... what was the question?
> 
> Good for Fieldy. I'm looking forward to hearing it. I loved the tone that Doug Pinnick gets with his 12 string Hamers.
> 
> Edit: haha K-9!



Agreed, Fieldy is an okay bass player, nowhere near as bad as a lot of people make him out to be, and he's had some pretty wicked sounds in the past, the tripple-course 15 will be cool I'm sure. I always loved Pinnick's sound as well. 

It'll be interesting though, as he's a pretty hard slap player, and you can't just beat the crap out of a double or tripple course bass as the strings will clash.


----------



## JAUQO II-X (Apr 15, 2007)

15 string Bass - live for those who may be interested.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6O0Lgyn6aE


----------



## jtm45 (Apr 15, 2007)

Welcome Jauqo 

That's some cool bass playing there man! Nice


----------



## JAUQO II-X (Apr 15, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## Durero (Apr 16, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> Welcome Jauqo
> 
> That's some cool bass playing there man! Nice


+1


----------



## XEN (Apr 16, 2007)

Now we just need to get Dalawn on here.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 16, 2007)

JAUQO II-X said:


> 15 string Bass - live for those who may be interested.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6O0Lgyn6aE



Great stuff!


----------



## JAUQO II-X (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Dalawn is in the video,he's the guitarist to the right of the screen.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 16, 2007)

JAUQO II-X said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Dalawn is in the video,he's the guitarist to the right of the screen.



What tuning does he use on his 9 string?

BTW, you need to post here more often dude!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey, you get a 15 string guitar and I get 42-string ACOUSTIC!


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 16, 2007)

^ Have you ever watched Metheny play on that thing?

It sounds awesome.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 17, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> ^ Have you ever watched Metheny play on that thing?
> 
> It sounds awesome.



Agreed, although having said that, you could give Metheny a shoe-box ukelele and he'd probably manage to produce something interesting with it.


----------



## msherman (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEq02XUxVOw


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 17, 2007)

holy hell that metheny vid was awesome!!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 17, 2007)

Check out the 'Secret Story' album, as that features one track of him playing the 42-string. Actually, check it out anyway, as it's a beautiful record.


----------



## JAUQO II-X (Apr 18, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26Hn0d_F_cw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xXiG-tquSk


----------



## knuckle_head (Apr 19, 2007)

You gotta bring the boys with you next NAMM and play out - I want to see you do this live sooooo bad.


----------



## JAUQO II-X (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey Skip,thanks for checking out the vids and yes I will see you at winter NAMM.


----------



## skattabrain (Apr 26, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I call it .... the compensator!


----------



## noodles (May 11, 2007)

Scott said:


> He's set to use it on the next Korn album according to the Wiki



Great, give him ten more strings to make his horrible racket with.


----------



## Tombinator (May 12, 2007)

noodles said:


> Great, give him ten more strings to make his horrible racket with.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 15, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> Hey, you get a 15 string guitar and I get 42-string ACOUSTIC!



Hey, it's one of those missing WMD's!


----------



## settite (May 15, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Hey, it's one of those missing WMD's!



That is crazy looking. My first guess was photoshop'd image...


----------

